

Perspective tracking with only a web cam - brewski
http://instruct1.cit.cornell.edu/courses/ece576/FinalProjects/f2009/ty244_jgs33/ty244_jgs33/ty244_jgs33/results.html

======
csmajorfive
Very cool. This class consistently produces great projects. You can see all
the projects since 2006 here:
[http://instruct1.cit.cornell.edu/Courses/ece576/FinalProject...](http://instruct1.cit.cornell.edu/Courses/ece576/FinalProjects/)

